# roadrunner jigs



## Guest

anyone use them? opinions?


----------



## Shortdrift

Roadrunners can be used for EVERYTHING from Bluegils to Walleye by adjusting their size and the dressing added to the hook. It is up to the angler to develope the presentation on any particular day depending on what you are targeting. I use Roadrunners with white or chartruse bodies and vary the dressing from twister tails to plastic worms and even nightcrawlers.
I do not care for the artificial dressing.


----------



## Wow

They're great little jig/spin lures. As Shortdrift said they'll catch anything. A couple of weeks ago I caught a 18' LM and 21" cat while slow trolling for Crappie. Casting or trolling works best to get the blade working. They are a triple threat with a curlytail grub and Waxworm.--Tim.............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## bkr43050

They are almost the only jig that I throw any more. I use them mostly in 1/16 oz and 1/8 oz. I need to find some new ones in a bit larger (3/8 or 1/4 oz) I need those for the deeper presentations. The flash of the blade is what makes them excel over other jigs.


----------



## Guest

can i ask what kind of retrieve you use? i picked up a few last night and can't wait to give them a try.


----------



## bkr43050

They can be used on various retrieves. For crappie I seem to do better on steady but for other species it is at times the drop that triggers. I suggest trying different speeds and dropping at times, particularly along cover breaks like weedlines, logs, etc.


----------



## Guest

thanks, bkr. planning on smallies tonight with top water baits, but will take a lighter action rod sunday and a handful of roadrunners out to play with. after all these years of using doll flies (maribou jigs) and twister tail, it'll fun to try something different.


----------



## mac79

they are an excellent and very effective bait on pretty much all species. I have found that a slow retrieve seems to work best with them. action wise. to fast and they tend to swurve up and lose the action. I primarily use them for crappie but everything will hit them. I only stock with white or chautrese color heads. try them with a small pinch of crawler. slow retrieve then let (die) to bottom give a little jig and take of again.. I do find that they tend to hang up in rocky cover easily.

MAC


----------



## josh13

i have had good luck on yellow and white for crappie in the past.


----------



## puterdude

Another good tip is buy the roadrunners with the red hooks.If you get snagged a steady s-l-o-w pull will straighten the hook out and free the jig.The other ones will just dig in deeper causing frequent jig loss.You'll have to touch up the hook point afterwards but beats losing so many.Works for me! I also prefer the colorado blade verses the willow leaf ones also.


----------



## spfldbassguy

I use them alot for crappie and do really well on them. My best presentation is a white RR jighead with a small (1 1/2'') shad swimbait body. 1/16 or 1/8 seems to work the best for me weight wise. I've caught crappie,largemouth,white bass and channel cats on those things. As they say " You can't fish them wrong as long as you fish them slow ".


----------



## buckzye11

I used a shad(blue fox) roadruner 1/16 oz today to catch 12 crappie and 2 bass, just put some smelly jelly on it and bounced it in a foot or so off the bottom.


----------



## boonecreek

what is smelly jelly and where do u get it?


----------



## buckzye11

boonecreek said:


> what is smelly jelly and where do u get it?


It's a gel based scent that you dip or dab your lure in. I like the craw anise, or shad. it comes in garlic too and a few others. Most specialty shops have it, like Land Big Fish, Kames, Gander. Good stuff, any lure that is worked slow it's great on, just not hardbaits.


----------



## boonecreek

i,ll have to get some. thanks


----------



## chaunc

Don't know why, but the only place i can catch fish with a roadrunner, is Ky lake. I've really gave them a try every where else too. I tried one again last saturday at pymy with no hits at all.  If you can, more power to you, but i wont spend another nickle on em.


----------



## spfldbassguy

chaunc said:


> Don't know why, but the only place i can catch fish with a roadrunner, is Ky lake. I've really gave them a try every where else too. I tried one again last saturday at pymy with no hits at all.  If you can, more power to you, but i wont spend another nickle on em.


Man you're missing out,if you want you can send me all that you still own and I'll put 'em to good use around herelol.


----------



## chaunc

spfldbassguy said:


> Man you're missing out,if you want you can send me all that you still own and I'll put 'em to good use around herelol.


When i clean out all the compartments before i put the boat away, i'll get your address and send them to you. Seriously. No need for them to go to waste laying around in the boat.


----------



## crappiewacka

I've caught everything on them, from bluegills to whitefish.
I rarely use anything else.
Sorry to hear that, chaunc, they have caught me fish from Canada to Mississippi.
I'm calling dibs after spfldbassguy......


----------



## JSykes3

Dibs after crappiewacka .


----------



## chaunc

Guys, dont get me wrong here. I'm not saying that they dont catch fish. They just dont catch fish for me. One day last season, me and T.O. were fishing shenango lake and he puts a RR on. I laughed and said i'd give him a quarter for every keeper he caught using it. $1 later, i quit paying him and pulled one of the same thing he had on. Not a bite. Same spot, same count, same line size.  Now that i think of it, i may have given him all the ones i had with me that day.  Probably just a confidence thing with me but as you know, i can catch a crappie in a bath tub on a jig, but can't catch squat with a RR in a lake.


----------



## Intimidator

chaunc said:


> Don't know why, but the only place i can catch fish with a roadrunner, is Ky lake. I've really gave them a try every where else too. I tried one again last saturday at pymy with no hits at all.  If you can, more power to you, but i wont spend another nickle on em.


I have to admit I feel the same way...gave all of mine away...give me a 1/16 (Bank) or 1/8oz (Boat) Keitech jighead and 3" Keitech Silver Shad Swimbait and I'm Happy!

Sorry Steve, gave them all away before I knew you!


----------



## buckzye11

Intimidator said:


> I have to admit I feel the same way...gave all of mine away...give me a 1/16 (Bank) or 1/8oz (Boat) Keitech jighead and 3" Keitech Silver Shad Swimbait and I'm Happy!
> 
> Sorry Steve, gave them all away before I knew you!


You are going for that marketing position open aqt Keitech arn't you


----------



## Intimidator

buckzye11 said:


> You are going for that marketing position open aqt Keitech arn't you


That would be nice...then I might get my baits for free, instead of buying so many!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

chaunc said:


> Guys, dont get me wrong here. I'm not saying that they dont catch fish. They just dont catch fish for me. One day last season, me and T.O. were fishing shenango lake and he puts a RR on. I laughed and said i'd give him a quarter for every keeper he caught using it. $1 later, i quit paying him and pulled one of the same thing he had on. Not a bite. Same spot, same count, same line size.  Now that i think of it, i may have given him all the ones i had with me that day.  Probably just a confidence thing with me but as you know, i can catch a crappie in a bath tub on a jig, but can't catch squat with a RR in a lake.


Hey I actually know how you feel but with spinnerbaits for bass. I chuck and chuck them with very,very,very little success. I refuse to buy anymore until my success rate with them dramatically improves.


----------



## spfldbassguy

buckzye11 said:


> You are going for that marketing position open aqt Keitech arn't you


Heck that'd be his dream job,lol. As much as he talks about them to anyone that'll listen I figured their stock prices would through the roof,based on the fact that he's actually got alot of people to try 'em out. I've tried them and they're nice but I still favor my Road Runners with shad swimbait bodies and the line Northland Mimic Minnows more.


----------



## buckzye11

I was "panfishing" yesterday with shad RR's(1/16), got a few good gills and perch, but also 4 bass, one of them was pushing 3 lbs. Yep RR's work for me, sorry bout your luck with them Chaunc, i just don't get that.... you can catch crappie from a puddle, but RR's don't work. Like spfdbass said, i'm horrible with a big spinnerbait... so much so, the only time i throw them is pre-spawn bass, and they still fail me.


----------



## Guest

i ended up buying about a dozen and a half and will give them a try next weekend. they are a lot bigger than the doll flies and other jigs that i use, and i can see how they may be a good bass bait. hope the slabs like them also.


----------



## boonecreek

getting 3 colars, red, char. and white. 1/16 oz ; 14 for 9.00 bucks.are these good colars, and a good deal? or should i go /w the 1/32 oz. same colarss, thats all they got.


----------



## chaunc

rapman said:


> i ended up buying about a dozen and a half and will give them a try next weekend. they are a lot bigger than the doll flies and other jigs that i use, and i can see how they may be a good bass bait. hope the slabs like them also.


Rich, how did you do with them? I dug out some and tried them again. Fished them so slow that they were getting hung up in the brushpiles.   I still can't catch squat with them.  I know..... keep them out of the brush and i'll probably catch something.... right?


----------



## crappiewacka

boonecreek said:


> getting 3 colars, red, char. and white. 1/16 oz ; 14 for 9.00 bucks.are these good colars, and a good deal? or should i go /w the 1/32 oz. same colarss, thats all they got.


Those colors are all great, depends on the surroundings, ie. weather, water, etc., red is my least fav. of those. My go to is white w/chart. head 1/32 oz. The 1/16 oz. I use for deeper waters (obviously) and aggressive fish. The 1/32 is my fav. when dabbling in the bushes during spawn. They are easier to pull free when hung up. When drifting I love the RR turbo tails and bubble bellies 1/16 oz.
$14 for 9, that's good! They are almost $2.00 EACH! 
Before you buy more try 'em. Maybe like chaunc they have "black magic" on them...???
I have had lures like that so I know what you mean!
It was like the old Hilderbrant gold nugget w/black and yellow skirt, my Dad and brother used to kill the bass on those, I couldn't buy a strike, fishing right next to them..??
Bad JuJu.


----------



## spfldbassguy

chaunc said:


> I still can't catch squat with them.  I know..... keep them out of the brush and i'll probably catch something.... right?


Well that could help a little bit but hey sometimes you gotta get it in there to get 'em out.


----------



## buckzye11

Just want to let you guys know that Blue Fox (or maybe Northland) makes a RR style jig with a mimic minnow head, out produces my regular RRs. I've now caught every species (except carp) on these. Do you tip your RR's? I almost always use a pinch of crawler 1/4 inch, and some anise. I think i'm gonna try a live minnow up about a foot or 2 from the RR, and see if i can get a double.


----------



## puterdude

I never fish them plain,bass minnow goes on mine,love em


----------

